# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Stekende pijn in m'n buik

## rafaelo

hallo ik ben een tijd nie hier geweest om dat het gwoon goed ging met me darmen. maar de laatse 5 weekjes weer niet.. eerst begon het bij boeren extreem veel boeren de hele dag door ik weet niet waar door dat kan komen iemand? maar dat is niet het ergste ik voel soms van die rare steken pijn scheuten in me buik brr dan schrik je even en weer weg. als ik buk hou ik het maar dat doe ik natuurlijk niet maar zo gevoelig is het. het is inmiddels jaar geleden rond deze tijd dat ze dachten aan pds prikkelbarde darmen. maar zelf denk ik en zeg ik nog steeds dat er iets is. weet iemand wat ik mis kan gaan doen of wat het zou kunnen zijn. hartelijk dank

----------


## kar

hallo, Ik ken het gevoel van stekende pijn in mijn buik, maar ook in mijn maag. heb ik geregeld.Het zou een chronische maag en of darm ontsteking kunnen zijn. Ga voor jezelf eens na wanneer die pijn komt opzetten, wat heb je daarvoor gedaan of gegeten. En is het in bepaalde periodes van de dag ook erger. Stress kan het ook verergeren. Ik zou er toch nog eens mee naar de huisarts gaan en misschien dat je een kuurtje kan krijgen en het daarna misschien wel over is. sterkte ermee.

----------


## Tralala

Ik sluit me aan bij Kar,en ik heb nog een paar vraagjes..

Heb je de laatste tijd meer stress of zijn er veranderingen geweest? en waar zitten die steken dan precies?
PDS is een verzamelnaam als ze niet weten wat het is,wil helemaal niet zeggen dus dat er ook echt niets is.
Als ik jouw klachten lees met het extreme boeren en steken,dan denk ik aan verkeerd ademen.Ik kan er helemaal naast zitten hoor,maar ik weet van mezelf dat ik ook steken krijg als ik teveel lucht in 'm'n maag/darmen heb {bij mij slaat het vooral op de darmen}.Uit angst daarvoor blijf ik vaak verkeerd ademen.Dus mischien moet je eens goed op de ademhaling letten om te kijken of het beter word.

Ik zelf weet dan weer uit ervaring dat je door maag/darm klachten heel gemakkelijk ook angsten en paniekklachten oploopt.Zo heb/had {werk er hard aan} ik dus last van hyperventilatie en paniekaanvallen.Wil helemaal niet zeggen dat je een angstig persoon bent,maar maag/darm klachten zijn over het algemeen gewoon vreselijke klachten.Juist omdat je nooit weet wanneer het op komt zetten.

----------


## Gerrit0

Hallo 

Ik heb een twee jaar geleden zeer veel steken in mijn buik gehad, ik kon er zelfs snachts niet van slapen, ik heb toen allerlei onderzoeken gehad, maag, en darm onderzoek, maar niets konden ze vinden, uiteindelijk kreeg ik maagzuurremmers, Rantidine en die hebben de pijn weggehaald, tot op heden gaat het goed.
vooral met hardlopen had ik veel last, van opkomende maagzuur en spugen, dat is nu verleden tijd.

----------


## TI62

Dat konstante boeren heb ik ook!
Het lijkt wel of mijn lijf vol lucht zit.....soms heb ik moeite met naar de wc gaan en heb ik steeds aandrang maar er komt niks uit....,en krampen ,niet echt meer een konstante buikpijn ,of ik de hele dag buikspier oefeningen heb gedaan?
En dan percies of er zit iets in mijn keel,het gevoel of er een pil blijft hangen.
heb een tijd echt veel last van maagzuur gehad,maar nu s dat over ,maar het boeren en de buikpijn zijn in de plaats gekomen....
De manuele terapeut denkt mijn lever en werkt er regelmatig op,ik ga om de 6 weken vanwege een breuk aan mijn stuitje en nekwervelklachten.
Welke ademhalingsoefeningen doe je dan en zou al dit daardoor kunnen komen?

----------

